# The Jupiter Factory, Pripyat, (Chernobyl Exclusion Zone), Ukraine - Oct 2016



## Landie_Man (Nov 30, 2016)

The Jupiter Factory, Pripyat, (Chernobyl Exclusion Zone), Ukraine - Oct 2016 

So now my huge backlog takes me into my second time to The Chernobyl Exclusion Zone. I visited in October 2016 for a four day tour which took us to many places which one might not see on a normal tourist trail to the zone.

It was an amazing experience to see The Zone again and each day was packed, getting up at 06:30 to catch the 07:40 train from Slavutych to The Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant Station, and back to our rented house in Slavutych (the town built to house those who lost their homes in Pripyat) at around 20:00/21:00. 

The Jupiter Factory Opened in Pripyat in 1980 and was known for hiring the more academic people in Pripyat and Chernobyl. It was known for making electronics and Magnetic Tape, but this was all just a fácade and it actually made Semiconducter Products for the Military.

It closed shortly after the Chernobyl Disaster in 1986, but reopened before too long and remained operative until 1996 in radioactive conditions as one of many Radio-Logical Laboratories around Pripyat. 

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





#14





#15





#16





#17





#18





#19




Some of the lowest radiation I've seen, it can be 0.30 in London on some days!

Thanks again Guys

More Jupiter Factory At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157671731703993


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 30, 2016)

Very well done.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 30, 2016)

You've done the place proud mate, hats off to ya!


----------



## Landie_Man (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks Lee  if anyone would know about here it would be you!


----------



## HughieD (Dec 1, 2016)

Another top set. Love those old signs.


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks Mate, yeah I love the soviet era signs!


----------



## Potter (Dec 18, 2016)

Makes you wonder what used to be in there


----------



## saex69 (Feb 16, 2018)

Great photo's i would like to go there at some point, the thing i have always wondered is if the city was evacuated so quickly what happened to all the machinery and other things everything seams to be missing from all buildings.


----------



## Malenis (Feb 16, 2018)

Ah man! I missed some crackers....I ended up wandering off into some living quarters (i think!) so run out of time to check out the factory properly. Great report & photos!


----------



## Lormack (Feb 16, 2018)

Great pics!! Thanks for sharing :£


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 6, 2018)

It kinda don't feel right saying that I'm jealous of someone thats been to a potentially radioactive nuclear disaster site...was that "normal" reading an environmental or handler one


----------



## Echo Seven (Apr 8, 2018)

Fantastic, I need to get there some day!


----------

